# went to mall and did somewhat OK



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

,.,.,.,.


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm glad you had a good experience. I love Bath & Body Works too...I actually think I have somewhat of an addiction to their products. Their salespeople do tend to be a little pushy sometimes, so I just say "Thanks for your help, but I'm just looking" and keep shopping.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad you had a good experience.

I've been going to the mall a lot more lately to break myself in more. Its one of my biggest challenges. I keep getting better though. Some days are better than others.

OMG I pushy sales people get on my nerves. I don't understand how some sales people think you need help with something AS SOON AS YOU STEP FOOT IN THE STORE. Give me a chance to look around for 15 minutes then stop and look dazed before you ask me if I need help 30 times! I feel like I say "NO, thank you, I'm just looking." 300 times at every mall visit.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

You have stones.

I could never go to the mall alone, its hard enough going with people.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> OMG I pushy sales people get on my nerves. I don't understand how some sales people think you need help with something AS SOON AS YOU STEP FOOT IN THE STORE. Give me a chance to look around for 15 minutes then stop and look dazed before you ask me if I need help 30 times! I feel like I say "NO, thank you, I'm just looking." 300 times at every mall visit.


Exactly.


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

glad you had a good time. i'm also weirded out by the foodcourt! i always feel like everyone thinks i'm a mutant if i go there alone.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: went to mall and did somewhat OKIt*

That's awesome carry.

It sounds like you did well and also managed well. That's great.

I hope your dad likes your gift.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Its weird, but since i'm in a new place, my SA is 100 times worse and has stayed that way for 9 months and counting...some days are better than others, but i really have to work up the courage just to order a coffee at starbux, anywhere I go it is packed with trendoids and VERY social/friendly cashiers where there are so many regulars. Plus i hate the new thing they implemented into the the "starbux experience" where they ask your name so they can call it out later. Ugh, do we have to get so personal people. Just give me my personality in a cup and leave me be lol I'm not getting started on the sales vultures... i really miss handling these things with much more ease. Life was a lot less stressful *sigh*

What i don't get is the crazy fluctuation in my confidence. If someone does anything to make me feel significant, my confidence is easily boosted. Like the other day, i needed to get change for the cab driver so we stopped by a hotel and i was rather smooth about the whole transaction. It was a cute guy working teh desk of a dead hotel and i really liked the brief but pleasant exchange of words. Other days, MOST days, i am so ready to run out of there back to my bubble of safety. Sometimes, my SA makes me overcompensate with a burst of happiness. I even seem to almost startle people. I get ridiculous and i can just see how fake i must seem lol :/


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good job Carry. I can't stand malls, but love shopping in "real" neighborhoods".


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I hate malls....far too much to process. I get like heat stroke in them too :0


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

carry said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I pushy sales people get on my nerves. I don't understand how some sales people think you need help with something AS SOON AS YOU STEP FOOT IN THE STORE. Give me a chance to look around for 15 minutes then stop and look dazed before you ask me if I need help 30 times! I feel like I say "NO, thank you, I'm just looking." 300 times at every mall visit.
> ...


yeah i dont like pushy sales people either because it makes me nervous but.... i have no become one. i work in a christian book store and we are trained to do such things as greet every customer and ask if they need help!! i'm actually suprised how many people do want my help though and it doesnt bother them or cause them anxiety for me to ask. but yeah i understand how you feel.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fantastic job! And you're right... you do have every right to be there.


----------

